# Box series and movies on fast pay



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

Anyone know of a site that uses fast pay like our purchases from vendors? I want to buy series etc but Google is being as helpful as Yahoo.


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/16)

Takealot and loot, but they have their own merchant gateway and not fastpay. 

Just curious but what series are you after ? 

I just got myself the Vikings box set


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Takealot and loot, but they have their own merchant gateway and not fastpay.
> 
> Just curious but what series are you after ?
> 
> I just got myself the Vikings box set


Vikings is a must!!!
Basically just all the movies and series we live. Dexter, criminal minds, teen wolf, bones, SOA, ag pretty much all hey


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/16)

I love Vikings! Thinking of a Scandinavian name already for my unborn son!! 

I'm guessing you suddenly have a lot more tv time available


----------

